# tohatsu 25 jet to 35



## blazer02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the exact differences in the tohatsu 25 jet and 35 jet motors.from what little info i gave been able to find these motors both use the same block and basically the same motor except the 25 has a restricter and different throttle body that cut the 50hp power head to 40.I'm wanting to try and make my mega 25 into the 35 if possible but i can't get anyone to get me on the right path to it so any help be greatly appreciated


----------



## rktman (Jun 29, 2015)

I posted something similar on the outboard jets section. There is a restrictor in the throttle body but the ecu and throttle body itself is different. Some have removed the restrictor and got good results but some others warn about it running too lean, not sure if the ecu can keep up. Let us know if u find more info.


----------



## blazer02 (Jun 30, 2015)

rktman said:


> I posted something similar on the outboard jets section. There is a restrictor in the throttle body but the ecu and throttle body itself is different. Some have removed the restrictor and got good results but some others warn about it running too lean, not sure if the ecu can keep up. Let us know if u find more info.



I have been told by a guy that had heard from another guy that if u remove the restricter and put a 35 ecu on a 25 that's it becomes the 35 but i don't no if there is any truth to this or not.i have a brand new mega 25 because i run a lot in a 25 limit zone but i am running a 18 48 blazer and carry quite a bit of fishing gear and would like to gain a little more power and speed out of the boat even though it preforms well already.


----------



## blazer02 (Jul 3, 2015)

What i have learned through my research so far is i believe these motors both have same ecu but i cant be 100% sure intill i can put my hands on a 35.tohatsu shows the same ecu for both there 40&50 horse tdli prop motors which should be the same power head as this motors use.
So anyone know any other parts or electronics on motor that would control the fuel amount to motor.i believe there is more than the restricter that seperates these motors but so far hit a dead end on my research.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 6, 2015)

Blazer where did you get the Mega 25? I didn't think they made those any more.


----------



## blazer02 (Jul 6, 2015)

lucescoflathead said:


> Blazer where did you get the Mega 25? I didn't think they made those any more.


I got mine from current river marine but any tohatsu dealer can get them.these are a new design been out since atleast 2012 i know dont no if they're based of the original mega or not but there basically a 50 block that thats detuned to a 40 and run a direct injection fuel system and they are a 2 stroke motor still.tohatsu has them in a 40/25 and a 50/35.dont no how the 35s run but the 25s run super strong and have excellent fuel economy.me and passenger in my boat can run 4-5hrs drift fishing for trout running motor wide open for 30seconds to a minute every 5 minutes and burn about gallon and a half to two gallon tops.gps readings on mine yesterday was 31mph average down river with topping out at 35 and 28 average going up with just me in the boat and probably 20 gallon of water in my livewell and 20 gallon in boat from livewell splashing over from running.and my boat is a 1848 blazer sport with 7ft rod box big livewell and full dry box 2 anchors 150lbs of fishing gear i say.boat loaded fairly heavy in my opinion.my buddy has one on a 1648 blazer thats pretty light and he can make 38 down river with just him in it with about only 2ft of the boat in the water.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------

